# What period do you listen more?



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

You can vote more than one option.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

My current listening focuses most on modern and contemporary. Although it's, in general, the music I like least, it's also the music about which I am least familiar. I am exploring heavily in these areas both to increase my appreciation and to find new gems such as Liebermann's Quintet for Piano and Strings, Sylvie Bodorova's Concerto for Violin and Viola, and Lars-Erik Larsson's Pastoral Suite.

I'm not sure if my current modern/contemporary interest will eventually wane or if I will continue choosing to listen primarily in these areas.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Modern-first half of 20th century and later music in that vein.

Next, respectively Classicism and Baroque.

Good to have a fresh poll of this.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Baroque and Classical. I think we kinda know what others prefer here already. At least they know my choices. But I'll add on to my post. I also like Early Modern and Renaissance. I like a little bit of the late Romantic which transitions to early Modern. I also like Beethoven.  I consider Beethoven Classical though. The eras I like least are Modern (late XX century), Medieval, and early to mid Romantic. Waiting for Romantic to take over the poll based on "Current Listening". Modern being up there as well.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I chose all options between Classicism and Modern/Avant-garde. 

My listening is focussed after 1800, eg. incl. Beethoven, Schubert & most things coming after them. Throw in some Mozart, Boccherini & Haydn too.

Increasingly these days it's from first half of 20th century, and also after 1945, with my focus on Australian composers. Music here really came of age after 1945, both in terms of classical and other things.

I don't entirely avoid Baroque, Renaissance & Medieval, but I listen to them much less than musics of the Classical Era up till today...


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> My current listening focuses most on modern and contemporary. Although it's, in general, the music I like least, it's also the music about which I am least familiar. I am exploring heavily in these areas both to increase my appreciation and to find new gems such as Liebermann's Quintet for Piano and Strings, Sylvie Bodorova's Concerto for Violin and Viola, and Lars-Erik Larsson's Pastoral Suite.
> 
> I'm not sure if my current modern/contemporary interest will eventually wane or if I will continue choosing to listen primarily in these areas.


Have you tried with Ligeti? have you seen Stanley Kubrick's film, "2001: A Space Odyssey"?. I think Ligeti is a good start, maybe some late Boulez also.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Ligeti was not a good start with me. Maybe I need to explore more but that first cd was a total turnoff to the rest of his music. I'm talking about his concertos. Atonal is not my thing. I would say Philip Glass would be the best option.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Ligeti was not a good start with me. Maybe I need to explore more but that first cd was a total turnoff to the rest of his music. I'm talking about his concertos. Atonal is not my thing. I would say Philip Glass would be the best option.


and this one? :






And "Lux aeterna" perhaps:






His cello sonata is quite accessible too:


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

I listen to everything, but it's clear that my favorite eras go from the baroque to the post-romantic. My cd collection should tell the rest of the story.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm not against dissonance. I'm just for some more consonance with my dissonance. Even metal bands use consonance. The piano part was ok but the second video was just boring imo. Give him credit for being original but it's just not my thing. Sorry if I have dominated the topic. Always interesting to discuss for me.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Ligeti was not a good start with me. Maybe I need to explore more but that first cd was a total turnoff to the rest of his music. I'm talking about his concertos. Atonal is not my thing. I would say Philip Glass would be the best option.


Well his concertos aren't actually "atonal" in the strict sense of the term. More of a hybrid of many different musical languages.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I voted the last one cause I'm a super listener


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I honestly don't know the answer. It's too bad but probably correct that there was no need to offer a category for medieval or renaissance. I'm feeling bad about that these days.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I listen to all periods, from over five centuries ago to looking forward to attending a world premiere later this year of a piano concerto. My original and continued preference is for Baroque and the first half of the 19th century, with the 18th century representing the peak. There are beautiful works up to recent decades that I enjoy. Lately, over the last couple of years I have been listening to a great deal more lesser known music composed by 20th century folks, and viewing much more ballets on stunningly clear Blu-ray. Genre wise, I listen to all genres - instrumental solo to grand opera.


----------



## Conor71 (Feb 19, 2009)

Im really not a super-listener but I do like to mix it up and listen to a bit of everything so I chose the last option


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Conor71 said:


> Im really not a super-listener but I do like to mix it up and listen to a bit of everything so I chose the last option


I am a super-listener. Also a super-reader. Otherwise sub-par.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Baroque, classical, 20th century for me. Romantic era is my least favorite though I have a few composers that I like from that era.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

aleazk said:


> Have you tried with Ligeti? have you seen Stanley Kubrick's film, "2001: A Space Odyssey"?. I think Ligeti is a good start, maybe some late Boulez also.


I saw _2001_ many years ago and do not remember the music from the film. I have heard a significant amount of Ligeti - for example, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto, Atmospheres (I know this was in 2001), Lux aeterna, Cello Concerto. Unfortunately, I have never found these works enjoyable. Actually there are parts in both the Piano Concerto and especially Atmospheres that are unpleasant (very high pitched dissonance) to the point where it's hard for me to continue listening. I think it's just not for me. I do enjoy his _6 Bagatelles_ and some of his piano etudes.

I have heard less Boulez: Piano Sonatas, Notations, Derive. Again, at least as of now, his music just seems not to speak to me at all.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> I saw _2001_ many years ago and do not remember the music from the film. I have heard a significant amount of Ligeti - for example, Violin Concerto, Piano Concerto, Atmospheres (I know this was in 2001), Lux aeterna, Cello Concerto. Unfortunately, I have never found these works enjoyable. Actually there are parts in both the Piano Concerto and especially Atmospheres that are unpleasant (very high pitched dissonance) to the point where it's hard for me to continue listening. I think it's just not for me. I do enjoy his _6 Bagatelles_ and some of his piano etudes.
> 
> I have heard less Boulez: Piano Sonatas, Notations, Derive. Again, at least as of now, his music just seems not to speak to me at all.


Give the piano concerto another chance , especially the third mov. Forget about the dissonance and listen to the rhythms if you want. I mentioned Kubrick's movie because I think the music is very well suited with the mood of the film, so, I have thought that maybe, in that context, you could somehow give more sense to the dissonance in these pieces.


----------



## suffolkcoastal (Feb 28, 2012)

I listen to all eras of musical from renaissance onwards, though I listen to music pre 1750 a bit less and music from the period 1930-1960 a bit more. I don't particularly listen to extreme avant-garde music however.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I listen to music from the earliest Byzantine chants through the most recent contemporary releases, but the question asked what I listen to most. At present I probably spend more time with the Baroque and Romanticism than anywhere else. After that...? Early Modernism... and I'm beginning to delve deeper into the Classical/Rococo era.


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

Late Romantic 
Baroque 
Early Romantic
First half of 20th

Order isn't very clear, but those are definitely the ones I listen to the most.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I listen to Baroque the most, I personally find it consistently the most “absorbing” style of music 
Even with it’s formal and strict forms it still has the ability to emotionally move me.
Bach in particular actually memorises me and transports me elsewhere.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I like this poll. It has all the names listed for each period. It allows me to see what fellow Baroque listeners also like. Early Modern, Classical, and Late Romantic are on top. I figured not many would prefer Late Modern.


----------



## DavidMahler (Dec 28, 2009)

the chart right now demonstrates my exact listening habits.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I only listen to music between 1833 and 1897 because I've got my musical head up my **** and only listen to Brahms. All other music is absolute trash.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Polednice said:


> I only listen to music between 1833 and 1897 because I've got my musical head up my **** and only listen to Brahms. All other music is absolute trash.











Brahmsta Claus, oh, yes, I know that guy


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Didn't vote the last one because I really haven't been listening to much romantic music lately. I haven't even played or listened to Schumann or Alkan in months (although I've mentioned Alkan recently), and those two make up for a good deal of my repertoire.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's a close call between 2nd-half XIX and 1st-half XX. I chose the latter.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Around third period: History Class.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

i enjoy all styles, but I really like this fusion of modern and old:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Baroque. Then Modern (second half of XX).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Baroque. Then Modern (second half of XX).


Very unusual to like very different periods. They are basically opposites. Maybe not quite as different as Baroque is from Romantic but close. Baroque all about consonance and second half of XX all about diissonance.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Very unusual to like very different periods. They are basically opposites. Maybe not quite as different as Baroque is from Romantic but close. *Baroque all about consonance* and second half of XX all about diissonance.


_Really now?_






The relationship between consonance and dissonance is equally important in all music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

That's mainly all diatonic. Second half of XX does some weird things with the tones to make it very dissonant. Especially the atonal stuff. And that piece doesn't seem dissonant to me. I guess I think of dissonant as something that startles someone in saying what was that? So I prefer more consonance with my music. I think the only thing similar is both eras get to the point of the piece. Not all this wasting time like the Romantic tends to do with prolonged movements that will take a long time to finish. Short and crispy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> That's mainly all diatonic. Second half of XX does some weird things with the tones to make it very dissonant. Especially the atonal stuff. And that piece doesn't seem dissonant to me. I guess I think of dissonant as something that startles someone in saying what was that? So I prefer more consonance with my music.


No no no. Dissonance is the need to resolve. Not "horrible, startling noise." That Corelli trio sonata is full of dissonance. Even in a perfect cadence chord V is regarded as dissonant as it needs to resolve to chord I.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sorry. You are right. I haven't taken theory in a long time. But the eras are quite different for my ears. Thus why most people that picked Baroque didn't pick the second half of XX. To me, the classical era is closest to Baroque. Not just because of how close they are together. Though Rococo symphonies were very similar and the branch leading to the Classical Era. CPE Bach could be considered Baroque or Classical imo.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Apart from Handel, all the gods in my (mostly Germanic) pantheon are late Romantics. But I only like a few of Handel's works anyway.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I voted Baroque and the second half of Modern, but really I'd say that I would have chosen "contemporary classical" in place of modern where there the option. I tend to listen to a lot of music by living composers, some who fall under the category of avant-garde and some who don't at all. Still, my favorite older period is probably baroque.

Edit: Actually it's definitely baroque.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

21st century mostly


----------



## angelovic (Mar 11, 2012)

Although I love the classicist and romantic periods' music, I like Baroque the best. I'm not fan of the modern periods


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> My current listening focuses most on modern and contemporary. Although it's, in general, the music I like least, it's also the music about which I am least familiar. I am exploring heavily in these areas both to increase my appreciation and to find new gems such as Liebermann's Quintet for Piano and Strings, Sylvie Bodorova's Concerto for Violin and Viola, and Lars-Erik Larsson's Pastoral Suite.
> 
> I'm not sure if my current modern/contemporary interest will eventually wane or if I will continue choosing to listen primarily in these areas.


I'm similar in that I'm not a huge fan of modern music but I am open minded enough to give pieces a try and the three mmsbls mentions are certainly worthy of attention. I would add that I also enjoy Philip Glass' symphony no 3, Michael, Nyman's Piano Concerto, Michael Tork's Javelin and his An American Abroad.

Kevin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Mid-late Romanticism.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Mid-late Romanticism.


Really? Who would have thought?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Mid-late Romanticism.


Maybe Wagner deserves it's own category.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Baroque and Classical


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mainly the crappy post 1945 stuff.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now it's split among Ives, Schuman, Mennin and Persichetti almost exclusively. So modern, but not radically modern.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*Baroque - except when I feel like a change, and then it's French Baroque. *









*Amitiés, Madame la Marquise *


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Baroque, Classical, and Romanticism for me. My interests starts to die around the Schoenberg time. Though I do like some neo-classical. Especially neo-baroque.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Schuman, Persichetti, Mennin*



hpowders said:


> Right now it's split among Schuman, Mennin and Persichetti almost exclusively. So modern, but not radically modern.


hpowders,

You are going to hate me. Funny you should mention these three composers. There is a new triography published in 2010 about guess who's: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0810857480/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=29W9I3DF33QJJ&coliid=IV8RA8258TDHC

There is no pressure since I have not purchased my copy, yet.

I do have this awesome biography of Schuman: http://www.amazon.com/American-Muse-Times-William-Schuman/dp/1574671731/ref=pd_sim_b_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0C68TPDH4J1AEYNNWSX5


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

arpeggio said:


> hpowders,
> 
> You are going to hate me. Funny you should mention these three composers. There is a new triography published in 2010 about guess who's: http://www.amazon.com/dp/0810857480/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=29W9I3DF33QJJ&coliid=IV8RA8258TDHC
> 
> ...


No! You are going to hate ME. I edited that post to include Ives too!

Anyhow, I don't hate arpeggios and actually look forward to them.

That is a rather amazing coincidence, the three composers I listed with a book written exclusively about them and them alone.

This would really be Twilight Zoneish if I wake up tomorrow and the author has revised the book as "Ives, Schuman, Persichetti and Mennin". Sounds like a bunch of barristers.

Of course another possibility is mi nombre Walter Simmons.

Thank you for letting me know about the two books!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me it has to be baroque, but that's only because about half my listening time is devoted to Bach.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach should be a special category away from"Baroque".


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

Romantic, Romantic and first half 20th century
after that probably second half 20th century, or maybe baroque
I would probably listen more to renaissance and medieval if I knew more, and Im no big fan of classicism,, though of course all periods are great in some way


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2014)

I love it all (well, I can't say many of the few pre-Renaissance works I've heard clicked with me so far), but I voted for both halves of the Romantic period and early Modernism. I love the music of the Baroque era and the Classical era, but Bach/Handel and Mozart/Haydn hold quite the monopolies on my listenings in those eras. And late modernism is up there but w/e, why vote four times.


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

arcaneholocaust said:


> I love the music of the Baroque era and the Classical era, but Bach/Handel and Mozart/Haydn hold quite the monopolies on my listenings in those eras.


Same here actually


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

I listen mostly to late 20th/21st century works but also make time for the classics. Alas, J.S. Bach is indispensable.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I chose first half of the 20th Century, but that's not entirely true. I have recently catalogued my cd collection in an excel spreadsheet. The medium date of composition is about 1920. 

I usually listen to Baroque in the morning, classical and romantic era in the afternoon the 20th century in the evening. 

And I frequently listen thematically. For example, last week I listened to my new R Schumann CD of piano and violin concerti, so I listened to two of his symphonies after that. Yesterday was a day devoted to string orchestras. Then a day last week was all England. 

I try to listen to something from my collection everyday.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Bach should be a special category away from"Baroque".


Yeah I profer Baroque more.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Classical and Romantic periods for me,
but I like things from all periods.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Definitely Romantic, 2nd half of 19th century, though I also listen to a lot of early 20th century modern music. I like music from all periods, but Romantic music has always been my primary interest.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

When I'm just listening for fun, I tend to be drawn to one extreme or the other - Renaissance or contemporary (post-1945). 

I don't often just listen for fun, though; I have an education to pursue! So that's a lot of common practice period stuff of course.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

I listen the most to early 20th century music but I really like baroque and classical as well. I rarely listen to early romantic music and second half of the 20th century stuff.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I like to think my diet is quite varied nowadays. All eras for me.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Even when I voted (2 years ago) for the two Modern options, I listen (at that time too) to all the periods. But certainly my favorites are the ones I voted. Baroque too.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm pleasantly surprised at the fine showing for modern music of the first half of the 20th century. It's my particular favorite musical period, but didn't expect so many other TC members to enjoy this music too. Nice!


----------



## KenDuctor (Mar 7, 2014)

Lately I've been listening to Vivaldi's cello concertos.


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

Why is baroque described as being from the mid 17th C in the poll? I'm pretty sure that Monteverdi was around in the late 16th.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2015)

Now wait. Which of these is the current one?

We could, I suppose, make a new poll: which of the "which period" polls is your favorite?

Let's see. 15 choices is our limit. Yeah, we should be able to fit them all in, if we hurry!!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't have an "era"
I listen to music


----------



## thwolfe (Jun 13, 2015)

OK...What era is most heavily represented by the music you listen to?

I voted early Romantic, including Beethoven Schumann and Schubert. I try to make a point of listening from all eras, but these probably give me the most delight and are my main "go-tos."


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I voted all. Because I do and try to. Even if that sometimes leads to harrowing works like Elgar's Cello Concerto or messy avant-garde business.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Probably the vast majority of what I listen to Classical-wise is Baroque and Classicism. I also really like late-Romantic (if that is what I learned in college as "Impressionism"). I also have began to find an appreciation for Early Music (Medieval and Renaissance).


----------

